# Camera Control Software



## Sa1Photo (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi,

 I hope I'm not chasing a unicorn but I'm looking for Win 7 base tether software compatible 
with a Sony a6000 that would let me control the camera aperture, shutter, and focus from my computer. I want to focus stack macro shots of jewelry and small items for a web site. I am already invested in this Sony camera and lenses so "Buy an XYZ camera with more available software" is not doable. The closest thing I have seen is _Capture One Pro for Sony _but I'm getting the impression it is more "Photo Shop" than camera control. Additionally, will it be faster to transfer the files by memory card or direct tether cable? Any comments are appreciated.

Sa1


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2016)

Have you tried Sony's remote control software?

Software Download for Windows | SONY

No idea if it works with the 6000 but might be a place to start

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 26, 2016)

Supposedly you can buy a plug in for LR here  DNA Software - Software for DSLR cameras


----------



## Sa1Photo (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I'm going with Capture 10 pro  for Sony. I'll post experience in a few weeks. Oh yea. I had to upgrade to the A6300. OUCH!


----------

